# Connecting DVD Player to Philips HDTV



## evilmog9999 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a Philips 42 inch Plasma HDTV wallmounted.

I have an HD DVR/digital receiver for cable service from a Comcast provider, Cox Communications.

This is my first HDTV, and it was already installed when I moved in, so I don't know anything more about it. The DVR is plugged into the TV only with A/V cables.

I need to connect a DVD player to it. Also, every now and again we like to play the old original NES, and the connector I have for it is the coaxial adapter box. The DVD player and the NES do NOT have A/V cables. They work with coaxial only.

How can I plug the DVD player into the DVR witht the same coaxial cable that is plugged into the NES coaxial cable so that all three are connected to the TV at once and I can switch between them with the remote?

So far, no matter what configuration I do with the coaxial cable, I cannot get picture unless I plug the cable from the wall directly into the DVR and leave the DVD and NES out of it entirely.

Thanks.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You're going to have to provide the model number of the TV. Then we can see what inputs it has because it's unlikely you'll be able to use the DVR as a switching unit. Each will have to be connected to a different input on the TV. The DVR may have a second co-axial input (antenna) that might take one of the others but I doubt it. The TV should have an co-ax input that can handle the NES.

Besides, you're doing yourself a disservice not using the highest quality feed you can. And A/V is the lowest. Connect the DVR with a HDMI cable (assuming the TV can accept it) or component (red,green,blue) and you'll be much happier. Then go buy an up converting DVD player - they're available for next to nothing and connect it the same way.


----------



## evilmog9999 (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how I would find out the model info for a TV that was just already installed? I got a place where the owner already had a wall-mounted and it stayed in. I don't have any documents from it though.

Also, I checked, and I actually have the DVR plugged into the TV with component cables, not AV, so that is good.

There is only one coaxial port on the TV itself. When I hook up the DVD player and/or NES to that port, nothing seems to happen. In my source input menu, I can't find a selection that references that coaxial port.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It may also show up as ANT-1.

If your DVD player is using a coaxial input to the TV then you're REALLY losing out on image and sound quality.


----------



## captainxombie (Sep 22, 2008)

*You could pick up a switcher box. 
They run about twenty or so dollars.
They have the older plugs on one side, and the newer plugs for HDTVs
on the other to connect to your tv.

As for a remote, I'd suggest a Harmony remote.
You can run EVERYTHING, up to fifteen or so devices through that one remote.

You simply choose the activity you want to do, press that activity button on the touch screen or side button, and it starts up everything you need
to use to complete the activity.*


----------

